# Webkatalog Anmeldemechanismus funktioniert nicht



## Jackie20004 (27. Mai 2013)

Hallo, vielleicht blickt jemand von Euch durch. Habe mir einen Webkatalog runtergeladen und auch soweit schon eingerichtet, nur das dumme ist man kann sich nicht anmelden. Die Formulare greifen nicht in das nächste über. Da es keinen Support für das Script dafür gibt wäre es prima,wenn jemanden dazu was einfällt
*1 Teil*

```
<?
####################################
#
# COPYRIGHT #
####################################
?>
<h1><?=$p_title?> - Schritt 1</h1>
<?=$p_content?><br />
<div id="linkadderr"><?=$fehler?></div>
<hr size="1" color="#999999">
<form action="" method="post" name="editor">
<input type="hidden" name="send" value="1">
<input type="radio" name="eintrag" checked="checked" value="kostenlos"> <font size=4><b>Kostenloser Eintrag</b></font><br />(Keine garantierte Eintragung Ihrer Seite in unserem Verzeichnis!)</p>
<p><input type="radio" name="eintrag" value="premium"><font size=4><b>Premium Eintrag</b></font><br />(Garantierte Eintragung Ihrer Seite in unserem Verzeichnis!)<br /><br />
<strong>Ihr Eintrag wird zus&auml;tzlich:</strong><br />
- farblich hervorgehoben.<br />
- mit einem Thumbnail von Ihrer Seite angezeigt.<br />
- in der jeweiligen Kategorie oben angezeigt.<br />
- unter Top Seiten gelistet.<br />
- Backlink frei aufgenommen.<br />
<br />
<strong>F&uuml;r nur <?=get_setting_data(prempreis);?> Euro im Jahr*.</strong></p>
<hr size="1" color="#999999">

<div id="field">
<div id="form_tag"><b>Webseite (mit http://):</b></div>
<div id="form_field"><input type="text" name="url" size="45" value="<?=$add_url;?>"></div>
</div>

<div id="field">
<div id="form_tag"><b>Kategorie:</b></div>
<div id="form_field"><? getCategorieDropdown(); ?></div>
</div>

<div id="field">
<div id="form_tag"><b>Kategorie Vorschlag:</b></div>
<div id="form_field"><input type="text" name="cat_offer" size="45" maxlength="50" value="<?=$add_cat_offer;?>"></div>
</div>

<div id="field">
<div id="form_field"><input type="submit" class="submit" value="Weiter" /></div>
</div>

</form>
<p>
<a href="<?=$page_url;?>/werbemittel/1.html"><strong>Wir w&uuml;rden uns freuen, wenn Sie auf Ihre Webseite einen Backlink zu uns setzen w&uuml;rden.</strong></a></p>

<br /><br />

<div align="center">
<?=$banner_content;?>
</div>
```

*2Tel*

```
<?
####################################
#
# COPYRIGHT#
####################################
?>
<script language="javascript" type="text/javascript">
<!--
function zaehle_title(){ formfeld=window.document.editor.title.value; window.document.editor.anzeigen_title.value=window.document.editor.title.value.length;}
function zaehle_keys(){formfeld=window.document.editor.keys.value; window.document.editor.anzeigen_keys.value=window.document.editor.keys.value.length;}
function zaehle_text(){formfeld=window.document.editor.text.value;window.document.editor.anzeigen_text.value=window.document.editor.text.value.length;}
//-->
</script>

<h1><?=$p_title?> - Schritt 2</h1>
<p><strong>Ihre IP-Adresse: <?=get_IP();?></strong></p>
<div id="linkadderr"><?=$fehler?></div>
<form action="" method="post" name="editor">
<input type="hidden" name="send" value="2">
<input type="hidden" name="category" value="<?=$add_cat;?>">
<input type="hidden" name="eintrag" value="<?=$add_eintrag;?>">

<hr size="1" color="#999999"><br>

<h1>Seitendaten:</h1>

<div id="field">
<div id="form_tag"><b>Url (mit <i>http://</i>):</b></div>
<div id="form_field"><input type="text" name="url" size="45" value="<?=$add_url;?>"></div>
</div>


<div id="field">
<div id="form_tag"><b>Titel:</b><br />(max. 65 Zeichen)</b></div>
<div id="form_field"><input type="text" name="title" onKeyUp="javascript:zaehle_title()" size="45" maxlength="95" value="<?=$add_title;?>"><br>
Zeichen:&nbsp;<input type="text" value="<?=strlen(html_entity_decode($add_title));?>" name="anzeigen_title" size="2" maxlength="3"></div>
</div>

<div id="field">
<div id="form_tag"><b>Beschreibung:</b><br />(max. 255 Zeichen)</b></div>
<div id="form_field"><textarea name="text" onKeyUp="javascript:zaehle_text()" rows="6" maxlength="255" cols="40"><?=$add_text?></textarea><br>
Zeichen:&nbsp;<input type="text" value="<?=strlen(html_entity_decode($add_text));?>" name="anzeigen_text" size="2" maxlength="3">
</div>
</div>

<div id="field">
<div id="form_tag"><b>Schl&uuml;sselworte:</b><br />(max. 160 Zeichen)</b></div>
<div id="form_field"><textarea name="keys" onKeyUp="javascript:zaehle_keys()" rows="6" maxlength="160" cols="40"><?=$add_keys?></textarea><br>
Zeichen:&nbsp;<input type="text" value="<?=strlen(html_entity_decode($add_keys));?>" name="anzeigen_keys" size="2" maxlength="3">
</div>
</div>

<h1>Benutzerdaten:</h1>

<div id="field">
<div id="form_tag"><b>Firma:</b></div>
<div id="form_field"><input type="text" size="45" name="firma" value="<?=$add_firma?>">
</div>
</div>

<div id="field">
<div id="form_tag"><b>Name:*</b></div>
<div id="form_field"><input type="text" size="45" name="name" value="<?=$add_name?>">
</div>
</div>

<div id="field">
<div id="form_tag"><b>Strasse:*</b></div>
<div id="form_field"><input type="text" size="45" name="strasse" value="<?=$add_strasse?>">
</div>
</div>

<div id="field">
<div id="form_tag"><b>Plz / Ort:*</b></div>
<div id="form_field"><input type="text" size="45" name="ort" value="<?=$add_ort?>">
</div>
</div>

<div id="field">
<div id="form_tag"><b>Email:*</b></div>
<div id="form_field"><input type="text" size="45" name="email" value="<?=$add_email?>">
</div>
</div>

<div id="field">
<div id="form_tag"><b>AGB:</b></div>
<div id="form_field"><input type="checkbox" value="1" name="agb">&nbsp;&nbsp;<a href="<?=$page_url?>/agbs/1.html" target="blank"><u>AGB</u></a> gelesen und akzeptiert!
</div>
</div>

<div id="field">
<div id="form_tag"><b>Newsletter:</b></div>
<div id="form_field"><input type="checkbox" value="1" name="news">&nbsp;<b>Newsletter anmelden!</b>
</div>
</div>

<div id="field">
<div id="form_field"><input type="submit" class="submit" value="Seite Anmelden" /></div>
</div>
</form>
```
*3Teil*

```
<?
####################################
#
# COPYRIGHT #
####################################
?>
<h1>Ihr Eintrag war Erfolgreich</h1>
<?  
if($add_eintrag=="premium"){
?>

<p>Herzlichen Gl&uuml;ckwunsch zu Ihrer Wahl f&uuml;r den Premium Eintrag auf <?=$page_url;?>.</p>
<p>Zahlen Sie bequem per &Uuml;berweisung oder per PayPal was den Zahlungsvorgang verk&uuml;rzen w&uuml;rde.</p>
<p>Nach dem Eingang Ihrer Zahlung, schalten wir Ihren Eintrag sofort frei und Sie erhalten von uns eine Rechnung .</p>

<form name="_xclick" action="https://www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/webscr" method="post">
<input type="hidden" name="cmd" value="_xclick">
<input type="hidden" name="business" value="<?=get_setting_data(paypal);?>">
<input type="hidden" name="currency_code" value="EUR">
<input type="hidden" name="item_name" value="Premium Eintrag f&uuml;r: <?=$add_url;?>">
<input type="hidden" name="amount" value="<?=get_setting_data(prempreis);?>">
<input type="image" src="templates/<?=get_aktiv_layout_data(layout_path);?>images/paypal.jpg" border="0" name="submit" alt="Jetzt mit PayPal zahlen!">
</form> 

<?
}else{
?>
<p>Wir haben Ihren Seiten Vorschlag erhalten. Nach prüfung Ihrer Daten, werden wir Ihre Seite in unserem Webkatalog freischalten.</p>
<?
}
?>
<p>&nbsp;</p><p>&nbsp;</p>
<div align="center">
<?=$banner_content;?>
</div>
```

Wäre toll wenn mir jemand helfen könnte, da ich nur bedingt damit umgehen kann.


----------



## Nino14 (28. Mai 2013)

Hi,

beim ersten Überfliegen enthält der Programmcode den du gepostet hast keine Logik um eine Anmeldung Serverseitig zu verarbeiten. 
Du sagst, dass du nur bedingt damit umgehen kannst, willst aber ein Bezahlungssystem mit PayPal bauen? Da würde ich lieber auf jemanden zurück greifen, der Erfahrungen in dem Bereich hat und dich dabei unterstützt das zu erlernen. Sachen bei denen es um "echtes" Geld geht sollten immer mit Vorsicht betrachtet werden, die rechtliche Seite mal außen vor gelassen.

Wenn du trotzdem an deiner Idee festhalten möchtest, dann schilder doch mal bitte was genau nicht funktioniert. Aus deiner Problembeschreibung und dem geposteten Code wird mir nicht klar, was genau das Problem ist.

VG
Nino


----------



## Jackie20004 (28. Mai 2013)

Das ganze wird in den Adminbereich hochgeladen und verarbeitet, die erste Seite ist mir auch gelungen einzurichten doch die Verknüpfung zu den anderen zwei Anmeldepunkten fehlt...hier kann man sich das mal anschauen 
http://www.link-power.de/catalog/seite-eintragen/1.html
da es keine wiki gibt für das Script aber Beispielseiten wie z.B. hier
http://www.anwalts-kanzlei.net/seite-eintragen/1.html
Letztendlich sollte es funktionieren wenn man es richtig zusammensetzt...und sollte sich damit jemand auskennen der hat es bestimmt auch in ein paar Minuten raus und würde dem jenigen auch was geben...


----------



## Nino14 (28. Mai 2013)

Hi,



> Da es keinen Support für das Script dafür gibt wäre es prima,wenn jemanden dazu was einfällt



http://webkatalog.draw-design.com/

Laut Hersteller hast du einen Monat kostenlosen Support. Alternativ gibt es ja auf der Herstellerseite wenigstens eine einfache Installationsanleitung.

Oder verwechsel ich da irgendetwas?


----------



## Jackie20004 (28. Mai 2013)

Ja leider ) der macht keinen Support mehr ist auf der guid als script freigegeben und für jeden zugänglich...bin ja auch bereit was zu geben wenn es jemand zum laufen bekommt.


----------



## Nino14 (29. Mai 2013)

Wenn du mal einen Link zum Code hast, dann gucke ich mal rein.


----------

